# blackjack 22



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

does anyone own a blackjack 22? I'm in the market for a new bayboat that can double up as an offshore boat. i love the layout. I just want some feedback if anyone own or fished in one. please help!!


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Blackjack is a nice boat..but look at Southshores too...Same Price range..


The Southshore would handle offshore alot better too.


----------



## Fish Slime (May 3, 2006)

I have one and love it. Use it in the bay and some offshore.


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

thanks "FISH SLIME." i run a Century and love it, but i got new boat fever!!! hehehehee


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Where's Levi???????????


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Here I am!!! lol Well the Blackjack is the most awesome boat I have ever owned!!! Make sure and get trim tabs!! You will never want another boat without them if you have had them.

It runs 60ish, floats in 14in period but with two guys on the bow it will do less..., Gets up in knee deep, runs so shallow you would need a change of huggies if I took you for a spin, I have the "Low Water Setup" With a SHORT SHAFT!!! 250HPDI with a 10in setback bobs which allows the use of the short shaft. About the Southshore being better offshore????? All I have to say is lets go!! I will race ya any day you want, I ran it wide open in solid 3 footers and it is as good of a ride as you are going to get.. Its been all over the flats of the Laguna, I am running a Hartsell 4 blade right now that really helps the holeshot.

All in all its an awesome rig once you learn how to run it right.

Anything else just ask.... 

PS, they are not my sponsor....I just love the boat that much.


----------



## o_brother (Jul 26, 2007)

I know you asked about Blackjacks but Skeeter has some nice bay/offshore rides as well in the over 20' range. 

Mike


----------



## tatteredflag (Jun 23, 2004)

*Blackjack*

Sabine,
I have a Blackjack 224 w/ a Yamaha 200 4 blade prop. Love this boat. Great ride. Trim tabs are your friend. I have the 6" setback JackPlate - still runs plenty shallow for me and is great offshore. We run up and down offshore and out to 30 miles in it - no problems. Top speed - is 54 on the GPS. Fit and finish has been great. I have had it for 2 years, no big problems - biggest so far is a dead bilge/baitwell pump. PM me if you have questions. 
Steve


----------



## garyhellmann (Aug 28, 2007)

had one and hated it. went from a 250 to a 300 vmax. still slow, heavy and doesnt like shallow water. cracked transom in the first year engine almost fell completely off. Bill did fix it but it had to be trailored all the way to arkansas to repair. Takes the open water chop great and is a much better family recreation boat than a serious fishing rig. I run the Copper SCB now. all problems off previous concern solved! Skinny, fast, and chews up the chop and spits it out.


----------



## garyhellmann (Aug 28, 2007)

in all fairness this is the perfect boat for "winchin" red fish at the end of the jettes, but the high step transitions inside the hull make it dangerous to fish out of in rough water conditions. Also the Deck is white, I mean real white and it will blind you with glair on clear days even with good glasses. other than that Bill Kenner is a first class boat builder and if it works for you youll enjoy the boat. Great Boat but not even close to tournement level


----------



## BIG TROUT (Dec 19, 2005)

*BLACKJACK*

I JUST BOUGHT MY SECOND BLACKJACK. 200 HPDI ON THE FIRST ONE AND 300 
SERIES 2 VMAX ON THE SECOND. IT'S THE BEST OUT THERE PERIOD. I'VE OWNED ABOUT EVERY BAY BOAT MADE IN 40 PLUS YEARS ON THE WATER.
SCB'S ARE JUNK! THATS WHY THEY WENT BELLY UP. THEY FELL APART. POOR CONSTRUCTION. MAYBE THEY HAVE THIER STUFF TOGETHER THIS TIME ROUND.
I'LL WAIT AND SEE.


----------



## garyhellmann (Aug 28, 2007)

Dont attack SCB just because you run a beach cruiser. If youve been buying boats for 40 plus years your in exactly the right boat for a yourself. High sides, slow, and heavy. No need to get personel. All of the things I spoke of happened to me not you. The man asked and I told him my oppinion. Just like Rear ends, everyone has one. You act like I was talking about you grand children. Sorry to set you off. When I blow past you at double your top speed in 2 foot chop let me know if I'm falling apart.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Why are you buying a second one? What happened to the first one?


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

garyhellmann said:


> Dont attack SCB just because you run a beach cruiser. If youve been buying boats for 40 plus years your in exactly the right boat for a yourself. High sides, slow, and heavy. No need to get personel. All of the things I spoke of happened to me not you. The man asked and I told him my oppinion. Just like Rear ends, everyone has one. You act like I was talking about you grand children. Sorry to set you off. When I blow past you at double your top speed in 2 foot chop let me know if I'm falling apart.


I would like to hear more about how you managed to rip apart a transom??? Sounds as though that story has a bit more to it than what have told...

Slow is a bit harsh... 60-62mph is plenty of speed in a boat of its size.

I have seen your SCB It is a sweet rig, but once again let us have a 35-40mph wind across CC bay and I bet we both know which is the better boat on that day.. Give us a nice 2ft chop, and I know you would smoke us all.

Long and short, I want to know what happend to your Blackjacks transom??


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

BIG TROUT said:


> I JUST BOUGHT MY SECOND BLACKJACK. 200 HPDI ON THE FIRST ONE AND 300
> SERIES 2 VMAX ON THE SECOND. IT'S THE BEST OUT THERE PERIOD. I'VE OWNED ABOUT EVERY BAY BOAT MADE IN 40 PLUS YEARS ON THE WATER.
> SCB'S ARE JUNK! THATS WHY THEY WENT BELLY UP. THEY FELL APART. POOR CONSTRUCTION. MAYBE THEY HAVE THIER STUFF TOGETHER THIS TIME ROUND.
> I'LL WAIT AND SEE.


How does it run with the 300??? I am going to be getting a new one ASAP!!!! Because its just that awesome!! Love mine. I hope for 5ft chop on Saturday for the TRS so I can show the Haters how it is..lol

PS, How high can you run your JP and keep water pressure??


----------



## BIG TROUT (Dec 19, 2005)

*SECOND BLACKJACK*

LEVI. I'M IN THE 10 HOUR BREAKIN PERIOD. THIS TIME I'M RUNNING TRIM TABS WITH THE SHALLOW WATER PACKAGE AND A 10"HS JACKPLATE. THE LOW WATER PICKUPS ON THE SERIES TWO YAMAHA WERE A LONG TIME COMMING AND ALLOW ME TO UTILIZE THE TRUE SHALLOW WATER POTENTIAL OF THE HULL. I'M GOING TO RUN TWO DIFFERENT 
PROPS. ONE FOR HIGH SPEED WHEN I FISH TOURNAMENTS. THE OTHER WILL BE SET UP FOR DAILY FISHING. I'LL WAIT UNTIL ABOUT 35 TO 40 HRS BEFORE I BLOW THE CARBON OUT. TOP END SHOULD BE 73 TO 76 MPH.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Take a look at the Southshore 24VDR while your shopping.9'4' beam w/ storage gallor and custom built to you specs,.....ie: however you want your inside deck layout to be.....Cliff will build it.

Levi,

Your Blackjack is a very nice boat indeed.Speed....you'll win.Shallowwater.....I don't think so as the 23 SS is a tunnell.I ran a 23 SS for 2 yrs and could get her up w/ the keel draggin w/ livewell full and 3 clients!I now run 26 and can run in 8-10" hard packed sand w/ 4 clients and loaded down.

It all boils down to ones specific needs and personal preferances on which boat to buy.There are MANY good boats on the market today.....take your time and buy which one that fits your needs and budget.The Blackjack and Southshore 23 are both nice boats w/ each one that will do a little something better than the other.
Good luck on your quest for a boat.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Take a look at the Southshore 24VDR while your shopping.9'4' beam w/ storage gallor and custom built to you specs,.....ie: however you want your inside deck layout to be.....Cliff will build it.
> 
> Levi,
> 
> ...


Well said, I have never claimed it to be a flats boat...lol But with the right captain behind the wheel it will go a lot of places. I wont say its the best, but its fits my needs and gets most places I want to go. The bad thing is that I can run places that I cant float so if you shut down in the wrong spot I am in trouble.

Southshore has some very sweet boats and if I was to be looking for a true shallow runner I will be looking you up for a test run!!

green coming your way for summing it up for us guys that love our boats so much we are blinded by the light..lol


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

BIG TROUT said:


> LEVI. I'M IN THE 10 HOUR BREAKIN PERIOD. THIS TIME I'M RUNNING TRIM TABS WITH THE SHALLOW WATER PACKAGE AND A 10"HS JACKPLATE. THE LOW WATER PICKUPS ON THE SERIES TWO YAMAHA WERE A LONG TIME COMMING AND ALLOW ME TO UTILIZE THE TRUE SHALLOW WATER POTENTIAL OF THE HULL. I'M GOING TO RUN TWO DIFFERENT
> PROPS. ONE FOR HIGH SPEED WHEN I FISH TOURNAMENTS. THE OTHER WILL BE SET UP FOR DAILY FISHING. I'LL WAIT UNTIL ABOUT 35 TO 40 HRS BEFORE I BLOW THE CARBON OUT. TOP END SHOULD BE 73 TO 76 MPH.[/QUOTE
> 
> Wow...Really?? Thats haulin fo sho.. Post up some ###S when you get her going.
> ...


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks for the green Levi !If your ever in Matty and see me in the big grey " battleship " wave at me and we'll go have an adult beverage at the end of the day.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Thanks for the green Levi !If your ever in Matty and see me in the big grey " battleship " wave at me and we'll go have an *adult beverage at the end of the day.*




Stll a year to go for that......I am one of the stupid broke young guys that thinks he can make it as a fisherman...lol

Like they say, you can skip college to be a captain....But dont quit your day job until you make enough money to at least break even..lol

But I will stop and chat if I see you, I was down for the TRS in Matty and saw some SS23 boats and one white 26 tunnel, there seem to be more of them in that area.

I hope they do another tourny in Matty, I really liked the area.


----------



## garyhellmann (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey big trout I'll give you a grand for every mph over 63 with t-top 67 without as long as you match my offer before sun up


----------



## garyhellmann (Aug 28, 2007)

Levi, nothing more to the story on the transom to give. started out a small crack turned into a huge crack about 40 inches to be exact. once again Its a great boat for a cruiser, honestly!


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

garyhellmann said:


> Levi, nothing more to the story on the transom to give. started out a small crack turned into a huge crack about 40 inches to be exact. once again Its a great boat for a cruiser, honestly!


Just keep bashing, I just wanted to know what happend.. Im glad k2 took care of it and I am very happy that you like your SCB.. they build some nice rigs that are blazing fast.

If I ever get a go fast rig I will be shopping for one. But until then I will keep cruising around with Granny, Gramps, the two Labradors,  uncle hairy, 6 ice chests, and I think I will go to wally world and buy some of those orange life jackets that the pros use so I wont look like a hick out on my party barge... Maybe I will get one of those paddles that folds up so if my yammy breaks I can get back to the ramp??...Oh, and I reckon I should get some of those white dock fenders so my new party barge won't get scuffed up as then I would not look like of the pro's???

Would duck tape be good in the event that the hull springs a leak








??lol

One thing, you buy a boat to go fast in and then put a TTop on it?? Make alot of sense?? I am NOT trying to be rude..lol


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

garyhellmann said:


> Hey big trout I'll give you a grand for every mph over 63 with t-top 67 without as long as you match my offer before sun up


Give me his boat, and the guy that builds Hartsell props, Minus the ttop and I will have it at 70 before 2am.

lol, Lets just give it up, no point will be proven on the net...as far as you guys know I have 33inch biceps and a 700lb bench press..lol







cheers


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

thanks for the info everyone. i think my next boat will be the blackjack 22. i fish sabine lake. we don't have pretty shallow water with grass growing on it. hehehe the lake averages 6 ft. I fish mainly deep points, jetties and short rigs. i rather have the high sides and a boat that is able to handle rough water 20 miles offshore when i'm rig hopping for lings and tripple tails. i just love the layout and the flare of the bj22. i'm not concern with speed. 45-50 is plenmty for me.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

sabine lake hustler said:


> thanks for the info everyone. i think my next boat will be the blackjack 22. i fish sabine lake. we don't have pretty shallow water with grass growing on it. hehehe the lake averages 6 ft. I fish mainly deep points, jetties and short rigs. i rather have the high sides and a boat that is able to handle rough water 20 miles offshore when i'm rig hopping for lings and tripple tails. i just love the layout and the flare of the bj22. i'm not concern with speed. 45-50 is plenmty for me.


Put a 225 or a 250 on her and 45 will be a nice speed to just cruise at..then you still have some speed left in it for your man card..lol


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

garyhellmann said:


> had one and hated it. went from a 250 to a 300 vmax. still slow, heavy and doesnt like shallow water. cracked transom in the first year engine almost fell completely off. Bill did fix it but it had to be trailored all the way to arkansas to repair. Takes the open water chop great and is a much better family recreation boat than a serious fishing rig. I run the Copper SCB now. all problems off previous concern solved! Skinny, fast, and chews up the chop and spits it out.


Southshore and K2 both publish 1950lbs as the hull weight for the 22VDR and the Blackjack 224 respectively. So, what do you mean by "heavy"? Compared to what?


----------



## CoastalObession (May 9, 2011)

If you like the blackjack than look at the trans 24 xlr8.


----------

